# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  ВЫХОД ЕСТЬ!

## tati-tati

Привет мои родные одинокие и заблудившиеся! Я знаю , как вам трудно и тяжело..... Я решила вам написать для того что бы поделиться своим опытом. Дело в том что у меня были подобные настроения лет 10 назад. Все было настолько серо и уныло , что не хотелось жить..... Душа разрывалась от боли и мука была нескончаема ....... И днем и ночью -больно ...... Конечно я искала выход. И я нашла его! Поэтому я хочу поделиться с вами!!! На то время было испробовано многое -и поход к бабкам и ворожба и психологи и таблетки...... Иногда я даже заходила в церковь...... Но боль все равно только усиливалась........ Это одиночество ,непонимание , и боль..... Что делать? Как то раз я решила еще раз сходить в церковь и исповедаться. Пришла ,исповедалась -и мне стало чуть -чуть легче. Я стала это беречь в себе. Ведь малое облегчение я испытала. Потом я пришла и причастилась Тайн Христовых Тела И КРОВИ в православной церкви. И стала ходить раз в неделю. На протяжении года мне стало значительно легче , но все таки боль еще не проходила до конца. Шло время....... Мне подсказали храм ,где проводят отчитку -я ездила туда 2 года . Что я там только видела....... Люди при чтении молитвы корчились ,извивались в судоргах -и падали на пол. Тогда я поняла -что есть нечто "черное" "нечистое" , что может жить в людях, и это называется -бесами. Именно они и толкают нас бедных на эти мысли о самоубийстве..... И убийстве и тому подобное..... Их надо выгнать и з своего мира. А это возможно только при помощи Господа. Для этого надо как можно чаще ходить в храм,раз в неделю не меньше и каждый раз Очень подробно каяться в грехах ,грешим мы в мыслях ,делах , чувствах...... И все это спроситься....... Потом если священник допустит -надо причащаться , тоже как можно чаще ...... Тогда Господь дает силы и здоровье..... постепенно только , как душа очищается так и Господь телесное исцеление дает. И очень желатьльно поездить на отчитки. Читать ежедневно Евангелие . Заставлять себя. Ползти к Богу на коленках , но ползти ..... Если кто либо из вас решиться на самоубийство -то знайте -ваше состояние там не просто не пройдет а усугубится в миллионы раз .... И то настоящее что сейчас -вам покажется раем , а изменить будет уже ничего нельзя. Этот ужас будет длиться вечно. Ибо самоубиство -тяжкий грех . Как и убиство. Творения Божий Твари. Так вот мои родные. Мне просто очень жаль , что вам тяжело. Но знайте - так вас призывает к себе наш Господь. Он безмерно любит , но вашей воли Он не может нарушить. А Господь призывает к себе только скорбями. Обратите на это внимание . . Держитесь , мои хорошие , вы не одни. Бог с вами . И надо только немножко потерпеть -все наладиться.

----------


## trypo

ползти к богу на коленках ?
очень уж смахивает на сатинизм  :Smile: 
через чур жестокий бог в сообщении выше нарисован  :Smile: 
судья-прокурор-палач.
как по мне, так больше на дьявола походит  :Smile:

----------


## brusnika

грустно...

----------


## tati-tati

лучше уж к Богу на коленках , чем к сатане да навсегда  в огонь.

----------


## trypo

> лучше уж к Богу на коленках , чем к сатане да навсегда  в огонь.


 тех проповедников , что такому людей науськивают - стоило бы наказывать.

----------


## Yrok25

> лучше уж к Богу на коленках , чем к сатане да навсегда  в огонь.


   а вы верите в Дарта Вэйдера ?

----------


## Dementiy

> Дело в том что у меня были подобные настроения лет 10 назад. Все было настолько серо и уныло , что не хотелось жить..... Душа разрывалась от боли и мука была нескончаема ....... И днем и ночью -больно ...... Конечно я искала выход. И я нашла его! Поэтому я хочу поделиться с вами!!!


 Хорошо, что вам удалось найти *СВОЙ* выход.
Но прошу вас, не думайте, что он подходит всем и каждому.
Не надо никому ничего навязывать - так будет лучше.

Кроме того, церковные обряды: послушание, посты, молитвы, богослужения, причастие и др...
Неужели это самое главное в вере?
Как могут какие-то механические действия исцелить ДУШУ?

----------


## tati-tati

Дело в том что эти действия пост, молитва , послушание, исповедь ,причастие -как раз не должны быть механическими,не в коем случае!!! Иначе -тогда все теряет смысл.    Первое что нужно-это просто понять то что есть над тобой Тот, кто сотворил этот и мир и тебя. А раз Он есть -надо понять что мы не принадлежим сами себе.  И наши жизни тоже и наши души тоже.   Причем все идет через сопротивление, но это нормально , так и должно быть... Вот не хочется идти на службу например , 1000 причин найдется - но если себя заствавляешь-ты побеждаешь!  И уже одна победа есть!  Что такое служба ? Это как бы наше почтение к Богу. Вот мы пришли к Тебе что бы вместе Тебя почтить!!! Что славить Тебя и молить о себе, что бы признать то что Ты выше ,всемогущесвеннее и сильнее нас ! Что бы поклониться Тебе и попросить о помощи. Это никак не механическое действие ,отнюдь.  Важна Очень исповедь и покаяние - так как мы болеем физически и духовно по грехам нашим и наших предков до 7 колена. Тоесть несем за них скорби. Кстати если кто сделает самоубиство а у него есть дети , то дети и внуки до 7 колена несут воздаяние + грешник ,но уже в аду.  И вымолить его уже практически очень трудно ,хотя и возможно. Но это труд колоссальный ......

----------


## Vladislav

tati-tati, иди на "победишь.ру", там твоя целевая аудитория. Здесь тебе никто не поверит.

----------


## qwe

Первое, что я заметила, когда пришла на форум - здесь 90% атеисты)
У верующего человека есть форточка, ему есть куда идти со своими проблемами, в любом случае.

----------


## trypo

богу не нужна служба, богу не нужно почтение.
бог не выше , не всемогущественнее , не сильнее нас.
галиматья про 7 колен и прочие.
все это лишь странный фанатичный бред искаженного восприятия православия.

и приносить этот бред за выход и решение - есть преступление против православия.

----------


## Vladislav

trypo, я допускаю что есть что-то свыше, давай назовём это мирозданием, пусть так. Но вот сомневаюсь что всё это мироздание способно уместиться в какие-то каноны, устои и регламенты. Всё в этом мире неоднозначно, изменчиво и очень разнообразно.

----------


## qwe

> богу не нужна служба, богу не нужно почтение.
> бог не выше , не всемогущественнее , не сильнее нас.
> галиматья про 7 колен и прочие.


 а кому нужна служба? зачем она?

Кто такой бог? Почему он не могущественнее?

Знаете чем люди на расстановках занимаются? Вполне атеистичные люди)

----------


## trypo

служба нужна человеку , что воспитать силу духа.
кто_такой_бог_? - это софистика.
я не знаю какие расстановки имеешь ввиду ты  :Smile:

----------


## fuсka rolla

> богу не нужна служба, богу не нужно почтение.
> бог не выше , не всемогущественнее , не сильнее нас.
> галиматья про 7 колен и прочие.
> все это лишь странный фанатичный бред искаженного восприятия православия


 Ну так сходи к протестантам или лютеранам. Они как раз так и говорят. В каждом городе есть протестанская церковь. Там, кстати, отличные люди,- как атеист говорю. Мне, например, их концепция нравится больше: мы все уже спасены и автоматом будем в рае; добровольное крещение, и только в сознательном возрасте; автономность общин (церквей); полное невмешательство в политоту. Много ламповых няш и халявный кофе с бутерами или пирогами.

----------


## Flamy

ужас что творится, сплошные зомби и у каждого квадратная СВОЯ шляпа, что вы навязываете, то религию, то психологию самоученую.и ведь как убежденно давят и давят.... я прав и вам туда же......кто-то из-за денег, кто-то с дико горящими глазами из-за фанатизма............. а теперь набрасывайтесь на меня и рвите.вам же это надо

----------


## June

> а теперь набрасывайтесь на меня и рвите.вам же это надо


 А можно вопрос? Почему вы считаете, что им это надо?

----------


## Flamy

> А можно вопрос? Почему вы считаете, что им это надо?


 не разделила точку зрения некоторых, имея свою.......... прямым текстом высказывались кто я такая теперь по их мнению........почему сейчас должно быть иначе? будут кидать грязь и рвать

----------


## Flamy

> Как бы это странно не звучало на этом форуме, да и особой ценности здесь это не имеет, но клянусь своей жизнью!!! больше не буду!!! Обещаю!!!
> Мужик сказал - мужик сделал.


 На этом форуме........звучит грустно.......... я на форум попала случайно, писала уже..я искала социофобов, таких же как я.

Вы клянетесь жизнью, но если вы здесь значит собираетесь с ней расстаться, тогда что стоит такая клятва?
*
Всех с наступающим Рождеством! Желаю добра и чистоты помыслов! Сбывания самых волшебных и добрых мечт))) Желаю каждому найти свой истинный путь! Желаю избавиться от одиночества и найти родную понимающую душу!*

----------


## Flamy

*Всех с наступающим Рождеством! Желаю добра и чистоты помыслов! Сбывания самых волшебных и добрых мечт))) Желаю каждому найти свой истинный путь! Желаю избавиться от одиночества и найти родную понимающую душу!*

----------


## June

> не разделила точку зрения некоторых, имея свою


 Интересно, если ваша дочь не разделяет вашу точку зрения, как вы поступаете?
Если кто-нибудь другой не разделяет вашу точку зрения, как поступают они?
Когда в детстве вы не разделяли точку зрения вашей мамы, как поступала она?




> почему сейчас должно быть иначе?


 Иначе по сравнению с чем? С реакцией мамы, или реакцией окружающих в более самостоятельном возрасте?

----------


## Flamy

> Интересно, если ваша дочь не разделяет вашу точку зрения, как вы поступаете?
> Если кто-нибудь другой не разделяет вашу точку зрения, как поступают они?
> Когда в детстве вы не разделяли точку зрения вашей мамы, как поступала она?
> 
> 
> 
> Иначе по сравнению с чем? С реакцией мамы, или реакцией окружающих в более самостоятельном возрасте?


  на ваши вопросы я отвечать не хочу

----------


## jozh

> Если есть бог, и как говорится в священных книгах он справедливейший, тогда почему дети до 7 колена должны отвечать, это же не справедливо по отношению к ним.


  Это было в древнейшие времена, когда действовал Ветхий Завет. Сейчас человечество развилось и его взаимоотношения с Богом - тоже! Читайте Новый Завет, если хотите разобраться!

----------


## jozh

> На этом форуме........звучит грустно.......... я на форум попала случайно, писала уже..я искала социофобов, таких же как я.


 Социофобы тоже бывают разные. Кто-то осознает свою проблему, кто-то нет. Кто-то выбирается к свету, кто-то стремится в пропасть... Не со всеми можно общаться. Будьте осторожны!

----------


## jozh

А со мной смешно получилось. Я был верующий, а потом "вычислил" существование Бога. И это знание убило веру...

----------


## jozh

Я механик. Работаю с техникой. Однажды взглянул на мироустройство со своей профессиональной точки зрения. Живые организмы (как техническое устройство), экосистема планеты, круговорот воды и веществ - тончайше рассчитаны. Они существуют в крайне узких пределах, малейший выход за которые привел бы к разладу всей системы. Тончайший расчет присутствует буквально во всем! Например, система клапанов в наших ногах позволяет поднимать кровь из нижней точки системы (после прохождения ее через тонкие капилляры), совершенно не увеличивая давление в "насосе". Не каждый инженер-гидравлик сможет рассчитать такую систему. И таких систем в мироздании - миллионы (если не миллиарды!). Тончайшие расчеты выполнены, непревзойденные технологические решения воплощены в реальность, а сам "инженер" не существует? Такое невозможно!

----------


## 4ybaka

Все что угодно может быть.Может вселенная это чья то клетка,а мы ее составляющая,так же как для микробов мы вселенная.Может мы находимся в матрице создателя,а может мы плод своего воображения.Может мы и результат большого взрыва.Нет конца и края,если у нас есть создатель,то кто его создал?и так до бесконечности...

----------


## Rum

> Я механик. Работаю с техникой. Однажды взглянул на мироустройство со своей профессиональной точки зрения. Живые организмы (как техническое устройство), экосистема планеты, круговорот воды и веществ - тончайше рассчитаны. Они существуют в крайне узких пределах, малейший выход за которые привел бы к разладу всей системы. Тончайший расчет присутствует буквально во всем! Например, система клапанов в наших ногах позволяет поднимать кровь из нижней точки системы (после прохождения ее через тонкие капилляры), совершенно не увеличивая давление в "насосе". Не каждый инженер-гидравлик сможет рассчитать такую систему. И таких систем в мироздании - миллионы (если не миллиарды!). Тончайшие расчеты выполнены, непревзойденные технологические решения воплощены в реальность, а сам "инженер" не существует? Такое невозможно!


 Это, так называемое, телеологическое доказательство бытия бога, и было оно выведено ещё при царе горохе. Критиковали Докинз, Юм, и проч. Советую почитать, потому что по-сути, это док-во - ОБС. 
Но это флуд.
По теме.
Выход есть - и это смерть, гы-гы.
Выход там, где вход.
Нас не было, а потом мы родились, это был наш вход, там же и выход, в небытие, в забвение.
Конец уже содержится вначале.

Зы. А вообще, откуда выход? Из матрицы проблем и страхов? Что ж, смерть наиболее радикальное решение.

----------


## jozh

Конструктивную критику я готов почитать. Однако до сих пор встречаю в большинстве людей только субъективное отторжение, связанное с их личными попытками спрятаться от страхов и создать комфортную внутреннюю среду, вместо того, чтобы изучать объективную реальность и обрести через нее тот самый пресловутый выход, о котором создана тема.
По поводу опровержения телеологического доказательства существования Создателя. Нет Создателя, значит нас создал Слепой Хаос. Критика не может быть исчерпывающей, если после отрицания не создаст утверждение противоположного. Господа Докинз, Юм и прочие возьмутся доказывать, что Слепой Хаос способен вихрем пронестись над складом запчастей и создать из них полностью подготовленный к полету Звездолет, заправленный топливом и снабженный компьютерной программой исследования Вселенной? А ведь любая живая клетка на Земле устроена сложнее, чем этот звездолет...
По теме поста. Выход не там же, где вход. Выход - от себя самого к себе самому. Но другому. Настоящему. Любящему, умудренному жизненным опытом, сострадательному к людям и прочим существам. Богатому внутренним содержанием. От человечишки к Человеку. Все самоубийцы хотят уничтожить этого человечишку, наказать его, вместо того, чтобы дать ему развиться. Это одна из самых трагических вещей в нашей жизни. Я так думаю.

----------


## NEET

> Выход есть - и это смерть, гы-гы.
> Выход там, где вход.
> Нас не было, а потом мы родились, это был наш вход, там же и выход, в небытие, в забвение.
> Конец уже содержится вначале.
> 
> Зы. А вообще, откуда выход? Из матрицы проблем и страхов? Что ж, смерть наиболее радикальное решение.


 


> Выход - от себя самого к себе самому. Но другому. Настоящему. Любящему, умудренному жизненным опытом, сострадательному к людям и прочим существам. Богатому внутренним содержанием. От человечишки к Человеку. Все самоубийцы хотят уничтожить этого человечишку, наказать его, вместо того, чтобы дать ему развиться. Это одна из самых трагических вещей в нашей жизни. Я так думаю.


 Вы не поверите, но это одно и то же  :Smile:

----------


## redactor

"Придите ко Мне все труждающиеся и обремененные, и Я успокою вас;
возьмите иго Мое на себя и научитесь от Меня, ибо Я кроток и смирен сердцем, и найдете покой душам вашим; ибо иго Мое благо, и бремя Мое легко." (Матфея 11:28-30)

Пс.13:1. Сказал безумец в сердце своем: «нет Бога».
Все кто отрицает Бога, даже не подозревает, что благодаря дыханию Бога, он способен отрицать. Все глупцы типа Докинза, ходят с закрытыми глазами. Им бы открыть их, но их гордыня мешает увидеть Творца. Проще отрицать, чем бороться со своей гордыней.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> Все глупцы типа Докинза, ходят с закрытыми глазами.


 Спасибо, посмеялся)

----------


## Destiny

ВЫХОД есть, очевидно, отовсюду, только он все равно куда-то ведет.
Старая притча про двух лягушек попавших в кувшин с молоком.
Одна побарахталась склеила лапки и утонула, ведь кувшин был глубоким,
Другая так била лапками, что взбила молоко в масло, но кувшин то все равно глубокий,
Выпрыгнуть не смогла и долго умирала от голода.
Отсюда мораль - кому, что нравится...

----------


## Aare

Что-то не думается мне, что лягушка может утонуть в молоке))

----------


## Destiny

> Что-то не думается мне, что лягушка может утонуть в молоке))


 Вполне возможно, но это притча, которую читали в начальных классах где-то в восьмидесятых годах.
А потом советские люди вспоминали уже во взрослом возрасте. Только, как во всех притчах, про темную сторону
медали забывали (про то, что из кувшина то, надо еще вылезти).

----------


## Nord

> ВЫХОД есть, очевидно, отовсюду, только он все равно куда-то ведет.
> Старая притча про двух лягушек попавших в кувшин с молоком.
> Одна побарахталась склеила лапки и утонула, ведь кувшин был глубоким,
> Другая так била лапками, что взбила молоко в масло, но кувшин то все равно глубокий,
> Выпрыгнуть не смогла и долго умирала от голода.
> Отсюда мораль - кому, что нравится...


 А третья ела масло, но умерла от разрушения поджелудочной - много жирного кушала, однако.

А четвертая из масла сделала лесенку и смогла таки выпрыгнуть, но, перелетев за край кувшина - шлепнулась с другой стороны и расшиблась. Насмерть.

А пятая допрыгнула до края кувшина и плавно съехала вниз. И жила долго и счастливо - а потом, в один день - умерла. От старости.

...А мораль? - Мораль: А ты че такой серьезный?

----------


## Destiny

Очень рад за автора темы, что она нашла выход.
Но каждый ВЫХОД. - это ВХОД куда-то. Путь, который тоже куда-то ведет. А куда - предсказать невозможно.
Говоря словами автора темы: "Неисповедимы пути господни". А притча про лягушку, к тому, что каждый ВЫХОД КУДА-ТО ВЕДЕТ.
К сожалению, смерть тоже может оказаться не только выходом, но и входом во что-то еще страшнейшее, чем жизнь.
Чисто моё личное мнение, установлено эмпирически - каждая черная полоса рано или поздно оказывается серой.

----------


## Nord

> Очень рад за автора темы, что она нашла выход.
> Но каждый ВЫХОД. - это ВХОД куда-то. Путь, который тоже куда-то ведет. А куда - предсказать невозможно.
> Говоря словами автора темы: "Неисповедимы пути господни". А притча про лягушку, к тому, что каждый ВЫХОД КУДА-ТО ВЕДЕТ.
> К сожалению, смерть тоже может оказаться не только выходом, но и входом во что-то еще страшнейшее, чем жизнь.
> Чисто моё личное мнение, установлено эмпирически - каждая черная полоса рано или поздно оказывается серой.


 
"Жизнь - она как зебра: полоса белая, полоса черная, полоса белая, полоса черная... красная полоса..."

----------


## Destiny

> "Жизнь - она как зебра: полоса белая, полоса черная, полоса белая, полоса черная... красная полоса..."


 А смерть? Какая?

----------


## Nord

> А смерть? Какая?


 Мне как-то довелось шлепнуться в обморок. Ехал я в автобусе, держась за поручень... и тут у меня начало темнеть в глазах, последнее, что я почувствовал - это холод поручня, пробивающегося сквозь перчатку, а последнее, что подумал - кажется, я теряю сознание.

...А следующая сцена - я обнаруживаю себя на полу движущегося автобуса. Кто-то помогает мне подняться и предлагают сесть на сидение... я ищу взглядом портфель и пакет, в котором у меня чертеж на А3 для диплома... Что было между этими двумя моментами - я абсолютно не могу сказать. Вот я четко помню, как стою, держась за поручень, и в глазах темнеет; а вот уже - я поднимаюсь с грязного от слякоти пола автобуса. Я тогда еще подумал: "Как интересно... для меня совершенно ничего не существовало. И сколько времени это ничто длилось я сказать не могу, ничего не сохранилось в памяти - ни ощущений, ни эмоций, ни мыслей..."

Вот такая маленькая смерть. И ни тебе коридоров со светом впереди, ни тебе ангелов, ни бесов. Ничего. И, полагаю, именно так и с окончательной кончиной будет. Так что о смерти нет смысла разглагольствовать. Живи сейчас, не отказывай себе, не придумывай препятствий - есть, конечно, ограничения, но это всего лишь ограничения, и они никак не отменяют огромного числа возможностей и радостей. То, что происходит в сознании человека за его жизнь - когда он несчастлив - это барьеры из иллюзий, и которые человек добровольно (и в подавляющем большинстве случаев - неосознанно) приняв, оказывается скованным и несчастным, пытаясь "заслужить", "добиться" счастья по каким-то правилам, когда счастье есть ни что иное, как его собственное же внутреннее ощущение.

----------


## Destiny

Ну гипотезы на тему, что будет после сметри, можно строить до бесконечности. Да может ты и прав. И смерть - это пустота и конец всему.
Но это всего лишь гипотеза. Все может быть и по-другому. И лично я считаю, что такой халявы, как небытие не будет, а будет что-нибудь ещё хуже жизни.
Это моя гипотеза. На этом сайте можно найти еще сто различных гипотез на тему смерти, но кто прав мы никогда не узнаем. А жаль.
Если бы я гарантировано знал, что смерть - это конец всего, пустота, небытие, я бы ни секунды не сомневался, а немедленно шагнул бы в это небытие. А вот, если это не так, то глупо осложнять свое существование и переходить в еще более хреновый мир раньше времени.

----------


## теремок

=Никто НИЧЕГО Не Знает=никто ничего не знает=всё и все есть-всё и всех нет.

=все воздастся по вере вашей/нашей/моей...
=ТЕМУ МОЖНО НАВСЕГДА ЗАКРЫТЬ.

----------


## Nord

> Ну гипотезы на тему, что будет после сметри, можно строить до бесконечности. Да может ты и прав. И смерть - это пустота и конец всему.
> Но это всего лишь гипотеза. Все может быть и по-другому. И лично я считаю, что такой халявы, как небытие не будет, а будет что-нибудь ещё хуже жизни.
> Это моя гипотеза. На этом сайте можно найти еще сто различных гипотез на тему смерти, но кто прав мы никогда не узнаем. А жаль.
> Если бы я гарантировано знал, что смерть - это конец всего, пустота, небытие, я бы ни секунды не сомневался, а немедленно шагнул бы в это небытие. А вот, если это не так, то глупо осложнять свое существование и переходить в еще более хреновый мир раньше времени.


 Брехня это, *Destiny* - насчет "Если бы.. то я бы!..." Ты умереть не можешь по простой причине - потому что ты и не живешь. Это ж абсурд - смерть неживого.

С тобой нежнее надо, наверное, разговаривать - абы тебя не ранить, но ты не обижайся на слово, а в смысле мною сказанного ничего обидного для тебя совсем нету. Ибо сё правда - смысл на неё обижаться?

Я как-то написал: "Зачем тебе жизнь если тебе не за что умереть?" Это тоже борзо и вроде наезда, но ведь жизнь-то тогда и живешь, когда есть хоть что-то, хоть глупое дальше некуда - но "зачем". А ты чем живешь? Перебиранием своих немощей и страхов? А ведь ты не такой/ая - ты как все мы: на всё способен/на. И поверь мне - плевать кто и что подумает про то, как ты можешь жить с собой в согласии, но вот этого и отобрать у тебя не может никто и никакие обстоятельства тому помешать не могут. А вместо этого люди знаешь что делают - такие как ты - они каким-то правилам пытаются соответствовать, без которых им и жить счастливо неможно.

"У меня нет тачки - я несчастен!" - могут говорить они себе. - Да с фига ли!? У тебя просто нет тачки, но ты есть ты.

"Меня никто не любит - я неудачник!" -  могут думать они. - Ну и че? Да если говорить откровенно, самую большую искренность в любви мы только сами можем проявить, а других не заставишь. И все ванильные "уси-пуси", на которые такие люди зарятся - это в 99,(9)% - ложь. Просто витрина, за которой приятно выглядеть "любимым" и не таким "неудачником", как некоторые. Это, понятно, не значит, что любовь - искренняя, горячая или какая тебе больше нравится - невозможна, но нет ни малейшего повода её искать - её можно только самому создать, насколько сам способен.

Даже калекой и болящим насквозь - ты остаешься самим собой, неповторимым мигом. Который зачем-то пытается влезть в какие-то шаблоны "счастья".

И зря.

----------

